# Union, Rome or Ride?



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Most bindings are either toe cap or convertible (either) and are worn as caps. Caps are superior for my feet, it just locks the boot into the heel cup better and overall has better ergonomics on my feet. This makes riding less fatiguing and board inputs a little better for me.

It's subtle, but since everything is toe cap nowadays, there's no reason for me to seek out or use over the top straps. YMMV.


----------



## roboelmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't really comment on Rome; but I do have Union PBR which is kind of in between the contacts and pros. 

The Union straps are a hit and miss with people. The toe straps either fit really good or really bad. Lucky for me, my toe straps fit on my boots. Another bad thing, it the strap length and rackets arn't that good. I have size 9 nikes and med bindings. My strap is in the smallest setting, and when I tighten it; it maxes out.

However, these are my go to bindings. I figured I would only use them in the park (because they are great in the park). Buy I even use them for big mountain, because they are just so playful.

As for cap vs toe strap. There was only one instance where I was force to use the cap strap method (because I was using older smaller boots). And I did not like it at all. When you are using the cap strap method, it just feels like only your top strap is holding you down.


----------



## NYHC (Sep 27, 2009)

i went to my fav sb shop, Outkast and they said to my surprise that all the shop guys (& girls) like the new Cartels the best. he said he rode them all and he likes them the best. 

i never even considered Burton just because i think they are overpriced, along with other ethical reasons. i checked them out and they do look pretty sick. burton's prices must have dropped lately too because they are about the same as the 390 boss and the unions too. last time i looked at burtons stuff was a few years ago and it was 2 or 3 X the $ as anything else. the year they came out with that Vapor nonsense i think it was.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Toe cap or convertible as toe cap is far better than strap IMO. Feels better. Holds the boot better. Doesn't hurt my toes.
Burton still has its way high prices shit and some super cheap crap, but over all most their stuff is comparable and has been. 
Personally I like ride bindings. The toe strap can be worn as a cap or strap so you can figure what you like.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

i had ride bindings for the last 4 years and i really liked them. i now ride rome targas and i really like them. i have a friend who just bought rome 390s and likes them a lot too. i don't think you can go wrong with either.


----------



## henry06x (Feb 16, 2011)

Gustov said:


> i had ride bindings for the last 4 years and i really liked them. i now ride rome targas and i really like them. i have a friend who just bought rome 390s and likes them a lot too. i don't think you can go wrong with either.


As long as you buy a quality brand and not just the cheapest modles you will be satisfied. All these companies make good products. It all just comes down to personal preference and what features you gravitate towards and what you like best aesthetically.


----------

